# Stop Listening on Port 80 (http)



## AlbyVA (Oct 4, 2012)

How do I change my FreeBSD box from listening on port 80 for http traffic to port 8080?
And once that is done, how do I restart the daemon? Cause service httpd restart didn't
cut it.

I'm running the most recent version of FreeBSD.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 4, 2012)

You are not on a RedHat/CentOS/Fedora box my friend.   

file = /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf 

Find the line: Listen 80
Change it to: Listen 8080

service = */usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 {start, stop, restart}*

Check the handbook....it's your best friend.


----------



## AlbyVA (Oct 4, 2012)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> You are not on a RedHat/CentOS/Fedora box my friend.
> 
> file = /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
> 
> ...





 Doh.   Thanks. Works like a charm now.


----------

